# Tell me I'm crazy....



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I went to look at this girl today.. She is 100% ADGA registered Alpine. She is absolutely beautiful! I fell in love instantly. She is bred to an exceptional Saanen buck. She is due the first of June. Here's the problem.... She is 9 years old. Tell me I'm crazy for wanting to go back and get her so badly!!...


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry, can't do that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why oh why do people want us to tell you no? We are only enablers here. We will only tell you to go get her! 

You can still get kids from a 9 year old. If she is in good shape, she has some more years left in her.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok... I guess I'm busted.... What I REALLY wanted you to say was... "No Jen. You're not crazy... You would be a fool to not go back!"....  I've never had a goat this old. I wasn't sure at what age to stop breeding... She is in amazing health. Her feet could use a little work but otherwise she is just lovely. I'm not experienced at all with Alpines. He is asking 150 for her. Is that a reasonable price?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Around me that would be a great price for a pregnant female.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Same amount I paid for my preg Mancha.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She sure is pretty!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Well... You might have just talked me into her!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well Jen you are crazy ... crazy for being online instead of on your way to get her!

The price is right, the goat is lovely, now go get her!


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

Get her, sell the kids and you've made a profit. Since she would be retired more than likely at ten you could keep her and feed her or she can feed you.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ummm, can't tell you that. That would be like confronting my own inner issues....so, no....you're not crazy  and neither am I.......


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Methinks you'd be crazy not to. For an older doe I think she looks pretty dogone good not to mention pretty.
The price is right decent, I would ask why they are wanting to sell her.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Note to self: If you don't need any more goats, don't ask TGS members for advice!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Straw_Hat_Kikos said:


> Get her, sell the kids and you've made a profit. Since she would be retired more than likely at ten you could keep her and feed her or she can feed you.


Not all does are retired at ten, and if I bought a nine year old I'd sure as hell be breeding her at least 2 more times.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

It is an Amish family that has her and he recently went to work at a dairy farm where they give him all the milk he can use. He said the boys are getting older and they don't have much time to tend to her anymore. They wanted her to go to a home where she wouldn't be lonely (she is the only goat) and she would be loved and cared for.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You should so get her!!

I didn't know there were Amish in KY! (Sorry I am really fascinated by the Amish  ) did you go and see her and take the pics yourself? Ok sorry now I'm rambling lol!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL you can't turn a corner around here without almost running up an Amish Horse's arse... Our county is quite thick with them. They seem to be generally nice people...but there are a few that I could do without! 

I did go to look at her myself. The pictures I posted are ones that I took with my phone. He had dried her up before he bred her back. I was kneeling down with her, talking and petting her, and she just kept looking at me and nudging me with her nose. I wanted to feel her udder so I reached around her hind leg and she just gave me this trusting look, and lifted her leg up for me!! I'm telling you it was instant love!! 

OK That's it!!! I'm calling him first thing!!! Wonder what time the Amish get up???


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay, I'll tell you that you're crazy, but not because you want this beautiful goat! I just bought two more Lamancha's myself. Just couldn't help myself!

Glad you're going to call in the morning. I think everyone should be up when I am, so be sure to call him first thing!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jen this girl is in love with you too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Super pretty! Wish my goats would lift their legs up when I milk them. Wait, they do- to kick me!! Glad you are going to get her


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Look at it as buying her kids and getting her for free. 

Honestly for the money I would say she is worth the chance, even if you just get these kids and a season of milk you have made your money on her. Anything after that would be gravy. Just my opinion.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

We are going to go get her on monday!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

JenVise said:


> We are going to go get her on monday!!! I'm so excited!!!


No NO NOOOOOO, JenVise, No, you are crazy for getting her. There, I've said it. Don't get her...
(so where is she? I want her. )


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

Catahoula said:


> No NO NOOOOOO, JenVise, No, you are crazy for getting her. There, I've said it. Don't get her...
> (so where is she? I want her. )


Hey stranger! I think I know you from somewhere?


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Straw_Hat_Kikos said:


> Hey stranger! I think I know you from somewhere?


LOL...I think many of us are also active somewhere else too. :laugh:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Tomorrow is Monday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

YOU'RE CRAZY..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you DON'T go get her!!!
OMG she is AMAZING.!!!!
I want her!
I dont care about her age, she is STUNNING! I want one just like her! (Seriously!)


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

WarPony said:


> Look at it as buying her kids and getting her for free.


OMGoatness that is BRILLIANT.!!!!  I love it!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Abra said:


> YOU'RE CRAZY..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you DON'T go get her!!!
> OMG she is AMAZING.!!!!
> I want her!
> I dont care about her age, she is STUNNING! I want one just like her! (Seriously!)


I'm so darn excited I can't sleep. I can't wait to get her home!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

JenVise said:


> I'm so darn excited I can't sleep. I can't wait to get her home!


I don't blame you! She is breath-taking! I mean, wow. I keep looking at her pictures over and over. I can only dream about even setting my eyes on a doe like that. I would find a spotted buck if I were you and breed her at least once more to him to get more of those, then send me one! 
We have nothing like that up here where I am. Goats here are pretty plain...
That new baby of yours is absolutely EXTRAORDINARY! You have NO idea how envious I am of you right now!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks! I have a bunch of goats, and I love each and every one of them...but this girl was different. It was instant love when I saw her! I have mostly boer goats right now. I am just now starting to get a few dairy goats...I consider myself quite lucky to have found her...and only 20 minutes from home, to boot!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

She has that look of "Kindness and Wisdom" about her. At least from her photo.
She looks like such a sweet, loving doe...
Promise that you are going to post a TON of photos of her when you bring her home?
I need to make sure to drink plenty of fluids over the next few hours to make sure I don't dehydrate while I drool..!!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Yup...When I get her home, you will probably be sick of seeing her pics!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, and if you could take a Video, that would be even better!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

She's home!!!!!! :stars::stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooray! Will be watching for pics!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay, post some pictures!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll post some when first chance I get. We put her in one of the barn stalls until she gets used to us more...and I had to come in and tend to 2 legged children. I'm going to try to get some pictures tomorrow, if this snow storm we have coming in isn't too bad! I'm just excited to have her home!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

:lovey: She is stunning!! Waiting to see pics!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

We let Bovina (silly name, huh?) out for a bit to get accustomed to the kids a little. Ben just loves her!! She is such a Joy!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

How did I miss this thread lol...she is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

What a beautiful girl! I would love a goat like that. She looks like a sweetie


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! She has adjusted so well! I can't wait til this weekend when all the snow melts and it's supposed to be 60 degrees! She's going to get her pedicure and moved out of that darn barn!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

She's lovely!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful! I love her beard!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

She is stunning!! I love her!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Who says you can't get an older goat!  Just be prepared for kidding problems, or anything else. That is the prettiest Alpine I have ever seen. I, personally, would not get a 9 year old goat, but no one says _you_ can't! If you really like her, she will probably spend the last years of her life very happy and loved. Go for it!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She is beautiful, I think she looks good for a 9 year old goat and you should have a few good years with her.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

She's gorgeous! When is she due?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

not til the end of may!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That would give her time to settle! You don't want to move a hugely pregnant goat...


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

woo hooo 2 more months how exciting! Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG I have been DROOLING like CRAZY over this goat!!!!
I hope you don't mind that I saved all her photos 
I WISH I could bring her over here! I have NEVER seen a goat that pretty in my life!
I LOVE love LOVE black and white paints, and this girl is just the most beautiful goat I have ever seen!!!
I am SO ENVIOUS.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't mind at all Abra! I'm glad someone else appreciates her beauty as much as I do!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

PS: More Photos please..???
And BTW, I would change her name... Aphrodite seems more appropriate!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I will get more photos when some of this snow melts! She didn't like standing in the snow much, so I let her go back to her stall.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is stunning Jen !!! Congrats !!
Wow , such a pretty thing


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are some photos of her, courtesy of my new friend! Thanks friend, they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , very nice !! She does have that wise old look about her.....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a pregnant doe we bought a few months ago that lifts her leg up for me. I don't understand how, I mean.... she's not exactly "in good shape"!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

JenVise said:


> LOL you can't turn a corner around here without almost running up an Amish Horse's arse... Our county is quite thick with them. They seem to be generally nice people...but there are a few that I could do without!
> 
> I did go to look at her myself. The pictures I posted are ones that I took with my phone. He had dried her up before he bred her back. I was kneeling down with her, talking and petting her, and she just kept looking at me and nudging me with her nose. I wanted to feel her udder so I reached around her hind leg and she just gave me this trusting look, and lifted her leg up for me!! I'm telling you it was instant love!!
> 
> OK That's it!!! I'm calling him first thing!!! Wonder what time the Amish get up???


Very Early. Hehe. I would know. I'm a granddaughter of them. We don't sleep in !


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Very Early. Hehe. I would know. I'm a granddaughter of them. We don't sleep in !


Neither do I!!!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Sleeping in? What's that?
I drive a School-Bus for a living, so I can relate! LOL I have to be up at 4:30am every morning. Even on the weekends I cant sleep past 5:30 or 6am. It's frustrating!


----------



## oliveandcookie (Mar 1, 2013)

She's beautiful! I would go get her if it was me! My 4-H leader has a goat named Twighlight that is 12 and is still going as good as ever! And she looks in really good shape for nine! I would get her!


----------

